# EPEK broadheads! must read before bowhunting this year!



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

everyone needs to check out this newer line of head, they are the sweetest most dependent mechanical head on the market go and youtube them, they are the most accurate and most deadly head to ever been made! go check them out on facebook, youtube and www.epekhunting.com
contact these guys and fill your quiver with the most devastating head to ever been created!
I can email you guys pics of the head or a video of how they work... and also show you the hole that they make through a cardboard box.. the blades open everytime.. you can also switch this thing into a practice mode! very cool head guys here are some videos I think you should check out!





this is a video of a elk hunt, it contains shot through expire very graphic but it shows that these animals bleed! with this head!

here is a video of how the head works with the updates that have been made to them!





when you guys order your heads make sure to tell them 
michael brinkman sent you!


----------

